# Few pics of first ever rotary use.



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Not sure what section this is meant to be in so sorry if it's the wrong one.

After owning an old makita rotary for years, like 8. 
Using it on an alloy wheel refurb, I decided to buy a couple products and a spare panel to give correction a bash.

Here is a couple pics. The scratches on the bonnet had one large random one and the 'squiggles' were Inflicted by me lightly dragging a screw across it to minic deep (ghastly) scratch ��. Results were fantastic really. Pictures were near impossible to catch the damage and results as the garage light, old silver bonnet and my phone did not go together
, but you get the idea.

Products used were scholl s17+on an orange hex pad and s40 on a black hex pad. 
Didn't have ipa so used 92%alco wipes originally. But just receieved some Upol panel wipe and seems alot better!! 
Bonnet was I think an 06plate skoda fabia reallllllly dull and scratched. Kinda looked like it had been brillod over the years had no shine at all!!

Can easily see 1 long and 1 s line nail inflicted scratch.










Here is the result










Bonnet with scratches 


















Results

















Deep scratch 









Result 
It took alot of angles to try and catch the remaining mark its practically unnoticeable I had to hunt and work the camera angle to just catch it rite.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good work :thumb: and best place to be getting the practice in as well


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Great results !!! :buffer:
:thumb:

Cheers 
David


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Brill, can’t complain of the trusted Makita:buffer:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Looking good :thumb::buffer: 

Andy.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Good work! I really need to get myself some test panels and have a play.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

good work, Ive been thinking of getting a panel to practice wet sanding :thumb:


----------

